# Xorg failure

## lukasletitburn

Hey,

ich habe mein Xorg-Server mit via vesa für VIDEO_CARDS gebaut. nun hat mir nach dem emerge mir mein System gesagt     *Quote:*   

> The driver name is 'openchrome', and this is what you need
> 
>        * to use in your xorg.conf (and not 'via')

 

make.conf so umgebaut

[/quote] *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="openchrome"
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

 

nun habe ich bei VIDEO_CARDS="openchrome" eingetragen und ein emerge xorg-server gemacht jedoch bringt mir mein log von xorg immer noch das hier raus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e9000 end: 0x4000000
> 
> [    19.000] (II) CHROME(0): VIAMapMMIO
> ...

 

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Wie kann ich Xorg-server neubauen mit den neuen Variablen?

----------

## cryptosteve

Und nun? Bekommst Du überhaupt ein Bild oder startet der XServer gar nicht erst.

Abgesehen davon sieht das Log vielmehr danach aus, als hättest Du evdev nicht oder nicht richtig gebaut. Lediglich DRI fehlt beim Grafiktreiber.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ja habe kdm als Displaymanager eingestellt. bekomme auch die Anmeldemaske ordentlich angezeigt. Nur er reagiert nicht auf Tastatur und Maus wenn ich auf der bash bin geht Maus und Tastatur tadellos. 

Ich habe xorg-server schon emerge xorg-server neu gebaut mit der Einstellung  *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
> 
> 

  Jedoch reagiert er trotzdem nicht darauf ..   :Sad: 

Sry für die saudumme Frage aber wie baue ich DRI nochmal nach mein letzter Xorg Server ist leider schon ein paar Monate her und naja Dokumentation ist alles  :Wink:  *derzeit nicht vorhanden   :Laughing:  *

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich gehe mal daovn aus, dass der Kernel richtig konfiguriert und gebaut wurde.

Was ist mit x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev? Hat er das mitinstalliert? Wenn nicht, musst Du das ggf. manuell nachholen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Sry für die saudumme Frage aber wie baue ich DRI nochmal nach mein letzter Xorg Server ist leider schon ein paar Monate her und naja Dokumentation ist alles  *derzeit nicht vorhanden  *

 

Hm, siehe zb im X Server Configuration HOWTO

Du benötigst im Kernel wahrscheinlich DRM_VIA: Via unichrome video cards Support

siehe --> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/DRM_VIA.html

----------

## lukasletitburn

Via unichrome video cards found in drivers/gpu/drm/Kconfig

Ist drin .. sollte also funktionieren DRI  :Smile: 

----------

## Schorchgrinder

der cryptosteve hat recht, IHMO 

evdev fehlt, das würde auch die Maus und Tastatur erklären

ist 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

 in der make.conf drin?

```
emerge --info | grep evdev
```

mal nachschauen und dann halt x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev emergen bzw sollte das als Abhängigkeit mit gebacken werden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Abgesehen davon kann es IMHO nicht schaden, wenn man mit INPUT_DEVICES immer etwas großzügiger ist. So habe ich dort zum Beispiel grundsätzlich auch VESA stehen, damit ich im Notfall einen Fallback habe. Sonst ist's halt ruckzuck komplett dunkel.

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox vmmouse"
```

So siehts bei mir aus ...

----------

## Schorchgrinder

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  So habe ich dort zum Beispiel grundsätzlich auch VESA stehen, damit ich im Notfall einen Fallback habe. Sonst ist's halt ruckzuck komplett dunkel.
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics virtualbox vmmouse"
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, das mit dem Input sollte man halt nach dem Rechnertyp und Nutzung richten, bei mir wäre zB synaptics sinnlos da kein Touchfeld/eingabe.

bei mir schaut es nur so aus 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau vga"
```

 kann sein das ich das vesa mal ausgebaut habe aus Gründen ... , wäre mal wieder ein Versuch wert.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Schorchgrinder wrote:*   

> Ok, das mit dem Input sollte man halt nach dem Rechnertyp und Nutzung richten, bei mir wäre zB synaptics sinnlos da kein Touchfeld/eingabe.

 

Ja, klar .. wichtig finde ich halt, dass es ein Fallback gibt, wo sich das anbietet, z.B. vesa oder auch freie Treiber wie radeon oder nouveau, wo sonst proprietäre Treiber zum Einsatz kommen.

----------

## mv

Die Variablen wie INPUT_DEVICES geben nur an, welche Pakete automatisch als Abhängigkeiten (von xorg-drivers) installiert werden. Nach Änderungen davon xorg-server neu kompilieren ist sinnlos (höchstens Neu-Emergen von xorg-drivers zieht nach sich, dass ggf. die neuen Driver ebenfalls emerged werden).

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus: Nach Neubauen von xorg-server müssen alle driver neu gebau werden. Dies geht beispielsweise mit

```
emerge -1 @x11-module-rebuild
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info | grep evdev

 

habe ich ausgeführt und evdev ist rot markiert. 

radeon oder nouveau wird bei mir nicht viel bringen da ich ein via chip drauf habe und den vga on board port nutze obwohl ich den rechner ausschließlich über ssh und vnc nutze ...

 *Quote:*   

> Die Variablen wie INPUT_DEVICES geben nur an, welche Pakete automatisch als Abhängigkeiten (von xorg-drivers) installiert werden. Nach Änderungen davon xorg-server neu kompilieren ist sinnlos (höchstens Neu-Emergen von xorg-drivers zieht nach sich, dass ggf. die neuen Driver ebenfalls emerged werden).
> 
> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus: Nach Neubauen von xorg-server müssen alle driver neu gebau werden. Dies geht beispielsweise mit
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Also am besten evdev für INPUT_DEVICES nehmen

Richtig so ? oder hab ich das falsch verstanden .. 

und für VIDEO_CARDS openchrome (vesa) danach ein 

```
emerge xorg-server
```

und im Anschluss ein 

```
emerge -1 @x11-module-rebuild
```

----------

## Schorchgrinder

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also am besten evdev für INPUT_DEVICES nehmen
> 
> Richtig so ? oder hab ich das falsch verstanden .. 
> ...

 

würd ich ja sagen, ich nehme für die X11 Module immer das 

```
emerge -1av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

----------

